# Input resolution on 720p DLP TV...



## keithw1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

I have one of the 1366x768, 720p, Samsung DLPs. I had previously set it so my HR20-700 always output at the 720p resolution. I have read some discussions though saying that doing so makes the tv have to upscale it which is worse than letting it downscale a 1080i picture. Does anyone know if inputing 1080i or 720p to the tv is better than the other?

After looking at my 720p tv on directv next to a 1080p set receiving directvs 1080i signal I sure can see that 1080 has more detail. Makes my 720 set look low resolution.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Try it both ways and see which looks best to you. 
And you are right, a 1080 set will always look better with a 1080 signal than a 720 set. The 720 set throws away a lot of the pixels. The two sets, watching a 720p channel, should either look identical, or the 720 set may even look a little better. A lot depends on its calibration.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Since a 1366 x 768 panel has a different resolution than either [1280 x] 720p or [1920 x] 1080p, ALL content has to be scaled by the TV, so there's no getting around the TV's scaler. And, most such TVs actually upscale everything to 1080, then back down to 768 to match the panel, so setting the DVR to 720 makes it worse, not better.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Agreed. I have tried 720p on all the HDTVs I have owned and 1080i always looks better. It is sharper.


----------

